# Wiccan Litter - 8 weeks



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm sure by now you're bored of these threads but they're growing so well i'm just gonna keep boring you lol xx

LOU! Your boy is gonna eat me out of house and home - he's getting HUGE! lol xx

*"Odin"*



















*"Samhain"* (There ya go Amy - you can just see his white patch on nose)


















*"Pagan Girl"*



















*"Solitaire"* - (hopefully optioned)



















and *"Cosmos" *- who is now looking for his new slaves again xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Lou they are absolutely gorgeous!! You must be so proud of all of them.

I am sure you will find Cosmos a home very soon and I think you have definately made the right decision keeping Pagan...she is just lovely!

Glad Odin is doing so well....I will have to start paying you keep for him won't I???!!!

Speak to you soon

Lou
X


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww they are sooo cute, I think i will have to sneak Pagan under my jacket,she is gorgeous. xxxxx


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

I want solitaire...
I Just adore her 'war paint'...


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

They are all so gorgeous!! Odin is a stunner!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> They are all so gorgeous!! Odin is a stunner!


Couldn't agree more,Odin is a little darlin and Cosmos i'm sure will have his pick of potential slaves soon enough,Lou they do you proud


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Maxwell said:


> I want solitaire...
> I Just adore her 'war paint'...


Ok i know my boys are very feminine but Solitaire's not a girl sweetie  PMSL!!!

Thank you everyone!! i am so proud of them  xxx


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Ok i know my boys are very feminine but Solitaire's not a girl sweetie  PMSL!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone!! i am so proud of them  xxx


Oh bugger... ! He is even more gorgeous now...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all really lovely, but im in love with pagan,,she really stands out,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, Lou they are adorable I love the Blue Tortie, her markings are fab Have they all got homes now ?*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Awww, Lou they are adorable I love the Blue Tortie, her markings are fab Have they all got homes now ?*


Thanks Wendy  xx

Well Pagan is staying with me as she's gorgeous (and mum is very small after having kittens so not sure if i'll breed from her for a fair while so be good to have another girl aswell)

Odin is going to Lou if he stays as gorgeous and grows well (he's staying here for a while for evaluation as i want to make sure he's going to be up to show standard too)

Sam is Twinkles new baby as he's joining their family ( and is actually Dee's nephew so it's very cool she's having him )

Solitaire i have a guy interested in who is coming to see him hopefully this weekend xx

And Cosmos was optioned but the Lady has decided not to bother answering my emails or my phonecalls now so is now again looking for his forever home xx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

and i still want Cosmos  x hes booootiful x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> and i still want Cosmos  x hes booootiful x


Thanks hun  x

I think by looking at your list of animals he'd quite enjoy himself at yours LOL xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

You have some really beautiful kittens there and some very lucky soon to be owners I am sure.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> You have some really beautiful kittens there and some very lucky soon to be owners I am sure.


Thank you hun, that's very nice of you to say  xxx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

does he like pet company then lol x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> does he like pet company then lol x


he's very outgoing and loves playing with his litter mates but likes to snuggle up for a kip on his own so he gets his peace  lol xx He's just a cuddly sociable soul xx

i'm just teaching him some very cute tricks as if i cock my head at him he does it back at me then rolls over on his back and lets me tickle his belly while he gives my hand a wash  xx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

awww he sounds adorable shame your too far away x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are just BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

wow there growin sooo much there lovely wish i had room 4 cosmo's and pagan is gettin even more stunnin if thats possible lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks  I'm in awe of the little rascals they do grow so quick!! xx

Just talking my mates into one of them  lol xx They have 2 gorgeous orientals so i think they need an MC aswell lol xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL, ask if they want an NFC too, haha*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *PMSL, ask if they want an NFC too, haha*


Well i've just shown them Cheerio's and they think he's stunning too  xx

i wouldn't mind if they decided on him so i'll let you know xxx


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Sam is gorgeous, Mark will love the new pics!! Wish we could have solitaire too because his markings are stunning but don't think I am allowed lol

x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Sam is gorgeous, Mark will love the new pics!! Wish we could have solitaire too because his markings are stunning but don't think I am allowed lol
> 
> x


LOL bless ya xx i'll email you the newer pictures later on as i have a few more for you hun  xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

No way, how can we get bored of beautiful photos like these. Look at their eyes and expressions absolutely beautiful.

Sue


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous babies


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

wow !!! wot bootiful kittens


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

They are beautiful!


----------

